

Open Angel Forum Silicon Valley  - jasonmcalacanis
http://openangelforum.com/2010/03/05/applications-open-for-oaf-silicon-valley-april-16th/
Our fifth chapter will be in Silicon Valley and hosted by Dave McClure and Shervin Pishevar.<p>Applications are being accepted now and will be reviewed on a rolling basis. We've had just over 100 applications to each of he first three cities. Typically half of these are not ready for angel investing (i.e. they are business plans), so at this point you have a 10% chance of getting in if you have a decent product that is actually built.<p>I would say 50%+ of the ycombinator/techstars companies would be "OAF worthy" by the end of each program. Basically, if you're good enough to get into one of those programs and finish a good product you would probably be good enough for OAF.<p>We are taking a pause at five cities (LA, SF, SV, NY and Seattle) three times a year (so 15 yearly events) because I don't have anyone besides myself and Tyler to review the 2,000 applications we will get this year. However, we have launched five $50,000 national sponsorships for service providers (i.e. law firms, recruiters, etc) and technology companies (i.e. google, yahoo, microsoft). IF we can land 2-3 of those we will hire one or two full time staffers and be able to get to 12 cities (36 events a year). any questions hit me up here or at Jason@calacanis.com
======
gsteph22
We've got a big demo we need to finish in March. I suppose we'll give it a
shot.

~~~
gsteph22
Note: We're totally awesome enough to win. We just have a lot of other
commitments ;)

------
andrewtj
Anyone here applied?

------
shareme
Not yet, waiting on Chicago chapter to get formed

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
we've got a lot of interest from chicago and the midwest.... however, i'm not
sure how robust the angel market is there.

might be better moving the company to a more established technology city to be
honest (at least if you want an angel network at scale).

~~~
samd
The companies could always move after they got funding.

